# good read



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

looking for a good drain cleaning book,any suggestions


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

The Proffesional Handbook - Sewer and Drain Cleaners from Spartan.


----------

